# Painting a new house after it settles ??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

So I've been in my brand new house a year now almost to the day and there's lots of cracks from settlement and I want to paint the house from top to bottom as they've used cheapie paint.

I'm looking at getting started painting mid to end of January and as I'm doing it myself it won't be a quick process but wondered if I'm ok to paint or should I wait until after winter when it's had chance to settle further ??

Thanks


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

My house is a year old tomorrow and again has the typical cracks within the chaulking. I'll be doing this over my 2 weeks off through Christmas, stripping all old chaulking off and painting house top to bottom. 

It's a persimmon house and the leaflet they left here says to let I settle for a year. 

I wouldn't have thought winter would make much difference as it's the wood that's shrinking as its dried out so if it's had a good draft and warmth through the summer I'm sure you'll be good to go


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

crack on with the painting now , cracks appear anytime , you never seem to be finished with houses , always something that needs doing !


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies people. Looks like I have plenty to keep me busy with then during my time off so I can't moan about being bored when I'm not training or kids with their mum lol

Gonna need some decorators chaulk and filler then and plenty of paint.


----------

